

Ask HN: Who is hiring in Europe, specifically Germany? - lenni

We hadn't one of those in a while.<p>(I'm a web dev living in Berlin and I'm looking if there a any opportunities out there.)
======
neuromancer2600
See [http://www.deutsche-startups.de/startups-
jobs/stellenangebot...](http://www.deutsche-startups.de/startups-
jobs/stellenangebote) and <http://soundcloud.com/jobs>

